# Ork Boyz Heresy Online Painting Challenge 2012



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

My Plog for the 2012 (and into 2013) painting comp:
2-3 Units of 12 Boyz and a Trukk
20 Boyz
2 Battlewagons
10 Lootas
10ish Nobz
2 Units of Warbuggies
10 Kommandos w/Boss Snikrot Convursun!
Ghaz
Boss Rotwort
Big Mek

Not in any particular order but that's the plan thus far.

Unit for March









First test model, I'm not crazy about the basing.. prob go back to brown base with some dead/highland flock. C&C welcome









A half complete warbuggy conversun


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

Update skin on 3 more orks, and the boss


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

Updates finished the first squad for the march comp, still working on the warboss.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Loving your Orks so far mate!!! They have a great dirty, grungy feel to them. I will be following your progress as this looks like it is going to shape up to be a splendid looking army.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Agreed, these are some nicely painted orks. I love your trukk's paint job.


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

Love the skin tone you have been able to achieve. Some very nice looking orks all around.


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

about 3/4 finished with my warbuggie conversion, at least the first 3. take a look.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Is it possible to get individual shots of these when you finish converting? 

From what I can see, you've some work at the back ends with plasticard, going so far as to rivet, but I can't really see it from this angle. And I can't really tell what you've done with the greenstuff for the middle buggy.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice! Loving the skin tone! The red on that Trukk is badass as well.


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks all, and yes once I finish the greenstuff ill post up some individual shots.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Good, big mek whirlygit wants to steal some ideas....get these pics up soon.


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

Boss Goreteef has sum color nowz!


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

April's Challenge.... Kommandos


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow, that's quite a bit of rust on your warboss. I like it. (It's different, since they're usually just grimy.)

I'm interesting in seeing how you paint up your kommandos. Are you going for eye-bleeding camo patterns?


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

@ Dicrel: thanks for the comments on the boss, I was thinking I would try my hand at some multi cam for the pants and maybe shirts, not sure about the shirts yet.










Hopefully this weekend I will get some pics up of a test model.


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

well they arent boyz, but they are red ^^


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

"Da Boss" looks good man, I like the rust effects on his claw and armour. As for the camo scheme, be cautious as painting 28mm camo can either look great or look horriable. Good luck with it! Dont jump ship just yet.....


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

@DOE: well haven't jumped ship yet, here's the test model. 


























Overall I am pretty happy with how this Kommando turned out. I kept the shiny stuff muted and darker as these guys will be creeping around they don't want a bunch of shiny stuff for stupid hoomies to see. 

C&C welcome and appreciated.

It looks like Orks will soon be taking over the project log section here if the rest of you all dont start painting more!


----------



## dspadres (Jan 10, 2011)

cirs85 said:


> It looks like Orks will soon be taking over the project log section here if the rest of you all dont start painting more!


This. The Green Tide has stormed the internetz. 

I too am liking the rust on the Warboss and the color of the pants is nice too.

Would there be a Snikrot model coming in the future sometime or are you sticking to a Nob?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think the camo turned out really nice man! I also like the green on his goggles, it pops really well.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I agree with Midge, the green lenses really pop--what did you use if you don't mind me asking? And I also like the bright red of the dynamite pack as another spot of color that pops from the muted tones of the rest of his uniform.


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

@dspadres: Yes I was working on converting a snikrot, but ended up frustrated and ended up using his legs to finish FW resin nob. So in the end I will end up buying GW's version.

@Midge: Thanks!

@Dicrel: for the lens I started base coat of knarloc green, then built it up with glazing down really thin layers of snot green, scorpion green, and skull white. putting skull white on one side and darkening the other end with snot green.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks much. I'll try this out at some point when I can pick Knarloc Green (if it's still in stock anywhere). (And I tried out the Dwarf Bronze over Tin Bitz with Devlan Wash. I like it.)


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Great Work! Im just hoping it's not too late to enter the competition... I have Blood Angels To paint.

Back on topic I like the warbuggies, They have a very looted feel to them, and Da Warboss is simply... EPIC


----------

